# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  What symptoms are setting off your anxiety right now

## fordaisy

Mine is bloating & a headache

----------


## Smalm

A lot of things set off my anxiety. Like feeling lightheaded sets off panic attacks.

----------


## Worrywort

I have bottom worries. Had a few episodes of runny feaces on and off for the last few weeks and last night I woke with a pain in my bottom. I know this sounds wierd but I’m freaking a bit. Thought this site had gone but sooo glad it’s back as it’s a lifesaver!

----------


## Bbrate

Not feeling my tummy move as much during pregnancy.

----------

